# Labidochromis Hongi - Too aggressive for peacocks??



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey All,

I currently have a 45 gallon corner tank, that is essentially a 2' x 2' square footprint with one of the corners chopped off to make a flat face for the pentagon. (image below)

Now, before you make comments about how this is really not enough of a footprint for Malawis, let me make the statement that I'm going to be getting a 72 gal bowfront within a few months, so this is essentially a grow out tank. I've also done a lot of rock piling along the back walls to make sure there are plenty of little mini territories and break up sight lines.

I'm slowly putting together an all-male Malawi tank, and I would like to add a couple more fish. The guy at my LFS suggested a Labidochromis Hongi and an Astatotilapia Calliptera. I don't think I'd worry too much about adding the Calliptera, but I'm worried that the Hongi may be too aggressive. What do you all think?

Here's my current mix:

1 - 3.5" - Yellow Lab 
1 - 2.5" - Fryeri (Ahli Cichlid)
1 - 3" - Mdoka (aka Ngara) Peacock 
1 - 2.5" - Lwanda Peacock 
1 - 1.5" - Ruby Red Peacock
1 - 1.5" - Sunshine Peacock

2 - 3" - Yoyo Loaches
1 - 2" - Bristlenose Cat

And here's a general idea of what the tank looks like










Here's a link to an actual picture of my tank: http://picasaweb.google.com/mhenrichs48 ... 8860180338

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

With the exception of labs and sometimes Ps. acei, mubuna are just to rowdy and territorial for the peacocks. The peacocks don't understand the "no fly zone" the mbuna think they own, so they will get chased off and stressed. Maybe a smaller hap instead on an mbuna.


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

Any suggestions on what might be a "good smaller hap" to go with that mix?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Otopharynx lithobates 
Placidochromis electra
Tramitichromis intermedius
Copadichromis trewavasae 
Copadichromis virginalis

To name a few. There are more. Just try to keep the adult size at 6in or less.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also, the 72G bowfront isn't the ideal footprint either. You would probably have to stock it like a 55G. You will get much more bang for your buck with a 75G rectangle.


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, I would only go with the 72 if I get it for free. (The brother in law might give it to me). If I don't get that, I'd go for something with a bigger footprint. I'd like to get something 100+ We'll see.

So aside from those few haps, is there anything else that will be fine for a few months in the limited space that I have? (Or should I leave things alone until I get more room?)


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I would leave things alone for now. They will grow pretty quickly and the tank won't look so empty


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I would not add anything until you get the larger tank. Some of the fish you already have aren't all that juvenile, LOL. A couple months will be a stretch as it is.


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

I found a deal on Craigslist, and tomorrow I'm going to pick up a 6ft 125 gallon tank. It will be a month or so before I can set it up, because the wife and I are remodeling the room it's going into, but now I'm going to have plenty of space to play.

Any suggestions on what I can add now? Is there enough room to double my fish count? Would adding any mbuna (i.e. afra, hongi, etc) still be a bad idea, even though I have more room?

Thanks. This is far and away the best forum for freshwater fishkeeping.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a hongi in my tank with peacocks and haps and there are no problems at all they all seem pretty cool and calm together.


----------

